# 29 gallon sorority stocking questions



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

So, I've been planning to start a 29 gallon sorority community for a while. I think I'll finally be able to start this tank in the next month or so, and I've been thinking more about stocking the tank. I was originally thinking of doing a few schools of small fish and a bunch of female bettas, but lately I've been more interested in the idea of a simpler stocking plan that only includes a few species of fish. 

Here's my current stocking plan:

-12 or 14 von rio tetras
-6 female bettas
-1 male pineapple or painted swordtail
-2 or 3 small snails

Would this be alright? I plan to use a Aquaclear 70 filter. AqAdvisor says that I'm at 89% stocking and 178% filtration capacity, but I thought I'd check here as well. I'd also like to know what order I'd add the fish in...I assume I'd add the snails first, then the tetras, then the swordtail, then the bettas. Is that right?

Thank you!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I would reduce the numbers of the Von Rios to 6-7 just in case you have problems with the bettas. The male swordtail with no females is sort of asking for trouble. 

Snails should work depending on what kind they are, but the bettas MAY eat/kill them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I would remove the swordtail. They tend to prefer much harder more alkaline water than what your tetras or bettas will. Also they grow to a decent size and might harass your other fish, especially if there is only one. 

I would either use a bottom feeder like a corydoras species or add another smaller schooling fish.

Also be warned, sometimes female bettas become very aggressive when in a group situation. My females will not tolerate any other fish being housed with them.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I had the same problem. I tried platies or corycats with my females, and they picked em off one by one so I removed any outside species. They IMO are worse than the boys in community living.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

I've always been an advocate of less species, bigger schools. Can I ask why you want a single swordtail? Swordtails generally do better in groups than alone. Just my opinion. Also, what snails are you thinking about keeping? Nerites? Mystery? Ramshorn? MTS? Pond? Bladder?


----------

